# Anyone have TURKEY as a food trigger???!!!



## ERINSTANDAGE (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi - I've been on the SCD for about 2.5 months now and have been doing really well. Last night I had an attack that I hadn't had since I began the diet. The only things I had new was smoked turkey (did it myself - no new spices) and whole tomato. I think it would be the tomato since I handle chicken okay, but maybe turkey and chicken aren't comparible??? I made chili and have eaten it before without problem. This time I used canned whole peeled tomatoes (cut up) in the chili.What do you guys think? I'm guessing the tomatoes, unless someone knows something about turkey!! BTW I tolerate canned tomato sauce okay and on many different occasions.Thanks guys!!


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

I would think it would be the tomato too, but I could be worng. Turkey is pretty much the one think I can count on to be easy on my tummy.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Erin,For what it's worth, I have had clients reactive to turkey but not chicken. (Turkey is in the turkey family - meleagrididae and chicken is in the pheasant-phasiandae family with cornish game hen, and quail.)Also, was the turkey you bought organic? So many add lots of seasonings, etc. Finally, smoking foods increases amines. . . maybe that was what bothered you. . .Just some thoughts. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I know a few turkeys I would LIKE to pull the trigger on,







but, no, it is not a trigger for my IBS.Yep and turkey is turkey and chicken is chicken antigenically...or,to put it another way, if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, talks like a duck, well, be very certain...you might get "goosed".







MNRickles


----------



## ERINSTANDAGE (Dec 11, 2001)

I was maybe thinking that maybe there aren't seeds in tomato sauce, but of course there are in whole tomatoes. I was afraid their might be some bad news on the turkey though. I did smoke it, but I've smoked other meats (not turkey) and did not have a problem. Or is the smoking of turkey a problem in itself?Thanks so much guys! Now I've got to decide if I should eat that fried turkey tomorrow! Dang!


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

Maybe it was the "smoked" in your turkey.Love,ect


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Could be turkey or could be tryptophan in turkey (sensitivity).Could be tomato.Could be whatever was sued to smoke.Have to do withdrawal (avoidance) of each element and then test each by oral challenge indivisually.USe plain baked turkey meat real off-the-bone not turkey roll or turkey analog.Try tomoato whole and tomato sauce separate challenges (i do OK with raw tomoato but react to tomoato sauce...you just concentrate the antigenic properties when you cook it down).Now the smoke...hmmm....depends what you used whether you can roll it into a spliff or what...







Oh my...Did I actually say that?MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PSI do KNOW some turkeys who can trigger my symptoms....MNL


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you were to line up every IBSer and systematically determine every food trigger then I believe that every single food, additive, preservative, and #### they feed the animals you eat would trigger someone.The only problem I ever had with turkey was really really cheap turkey roll because the turkey roll had so much penecillin in it that it would trigger my penecillin allergy and turn me a nice light shade of purple (it wasn't enough for a full blown reaction, but it was enough that for a couple of years after a full blown penecillin allergy I would react to the cheap turkey roll they serve in cafeterias).So there can be a lot of factors/issues with any given food.Whole turkey was OK because most of the whole turkey's were healthy enough and looked good enough that they were off the penecillin long enough that it really was out of their system.K.


----------



## ERINSTANDAGE (Dec 11, 2001)

Update:I have since eaten turkey (fried - risky, but so good) and had no bad reaction. This was at Thanksgiving the same time I tried some sweet potatoes which are not allowed on the scd diet. Now I'm learning on Heather's diet that eating soluble fiber first helps you to be able to eat some of those risky foods in small quantities. So maybe that had something to do with it, as that was all I ate. I am still leaning towards the tomatos - I just have a bad feeling about them, even though I use sauce just fine. I've smoke several things since and done fine (although not turkey).Thanks guys for your responses.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sage observation of the day: ________________________________________"If you were to line up every IBSer and systematically determine every food trigger then I believe that every single food, additive, preservative, and #### they feed the animals you eat would trigger someone." _________________________________________Truer words was never spoke. Food and chemical tolerance, or lack thereof, or partial loss thereof, is highly patient-specific, and multiple-mechanisms are involved which may be implicated. Truly one (womans) meat is anothers poison.According to the docs who publish the books and do the research on this stuff, there is at least one universally safe food: salt. From an allergic or intolerance perspective. If you were reactive to salt your whole body would be antigenic and/or a trigger...in which case you could just make yourself sick!








Funny, people have said that to me before....







OH, no, sorry that was (I) make (THEM)sick. Well at least its not the salt.







Do the "Turkey Trot"!! this holiday season...MNL""IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLES"By Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...ritablbowelsyn/ "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...ritablbowelsyn/


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Turkey would trigger a D episode for me. I believe I've figured out why now...because turkey is high in tyrosine and tyrosine is used to make thyroid hormone. When I was hyperthyroid and would eat turkey I would have an almost immediate D attack...within 30 minutes of ingesting it.Those with hyperthyroidism often have diarrhea as a symptom.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...and indeed checking for other clinical symptoms of this problem should be part of the differential diagnosis....I often wonder how many people have been misdiagnosed becasue of a failure to recognize and check for this condition as a symptom generator as well. It comes up more often than people realize...as do several other things which are relatively treatable as well. This is sort of the danger of adopting symptom-base diagnosis across the board...causal based testing can stop TOO SOON....how does the doc decide at what piont testing for a casual basis should stop and just symptomatic therapy started?Such a quandry....MNL


----------

